# Unsubscribing from FreeBSD mailing lists



## trev (Apr 11, 2022)

I unsubscribed from several FreeBSD mailing lists, received unsubscribe confirmations, but the list mails continued to arrive for several lists (freebsd-doc, freebsd-arm, freebsd-wireless) anyway. I've now removed their email aliases which will stop them from my point of view.

Did I miss some step?


----------



## scottro (Apr 11, 2022)

I haven't changed options in years, so I'm not sure if I'm correct, but I feel as if there was a confirmation email that I had to answer, or link I had to click, in order to confirm both subscribing and unsubscribing. Others probably can either correct or confirm this.


----------



## chrbr (Apr 11, 2022)

In theory a unsubscribe mail should be enough. Since some time this does not work anymore. It is necessary to visit the website where the mailing lists are managed and to unsubscribe there, too.


----------



## trev (Apr 14, 2022)

<embarrassed>I did not read the unsubscribe confirmation emails and just assumed they were confirming the unsubscribe. I needed to rely to them which I have now done</embarrassed>.


----------

